# Endless loop bow string jig?



## troy_mclure (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd like to build my own bow strings for my recurve bows, and since im going to have a multi limb wharf bow it'll be much easier to build my own than have someone?else do it. 
Anyone got any good instructionals on building a jig, and the strings?


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Check out this form. It's long but packed with info. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893


----------



## troy_mclure (Sep 27, 2014)

I saw that, seemed alot different than the string jigs for sale.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

troy_mclure said:


> I saw that, seemed alot different than the string jigs for sale.


It is a lot different, but it's a very good jig that nearly anyone can build. However, if you want a jig that's more like the jigs for sale, just do a search for "jigs" in the DIY section. There have been dozens posted over the years. 

Since you are building a string for a warf bow, you don't need to worry about peep rotation. You don't need the tension that a compound bow string needs, so something simpler will meet your needs. You could use the jig in the above thread as a basis, but since you don't need the tensioning feature, yours could be just a couple of hooks.

As for how to build strings, this video is good for the basics:

https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Dvd-Bo...492911305&sr=8-10&keywords=archery+larry+wise

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

I have made recurve and longbow strings literally on the edge of a 2x4 with a series of holes drilled in it at 1" intervals, and a couple of long "driver bits" stuck in the holes (stiffer than a nail - which you could use if you have a strong-enough one). 

I use the "hex" end of the driver bits for layup, the quick-change style. Like this:

https://www.amazon.com/EXTRA-LONG-TORX-BIT-Quick-Change/dp/B00PGALWLK

The string winds into the "groove" quite nicely. I use shorter bits than the depicted one, this was a quick googliez search to illustrate.


String material I get from 60x or 3Rivers.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I made a simple jig out of a 2x4, 2 heavy duty shelf brackets, and some bolt hooks. It's adjustable to about any length. I don't make endless loop strings any more. I switched over to flemish twist. I still use the jig to stretch new strings. When I put them on a bow they don't budge.


----------



## Iwillsurvivemic (May 21, 2015)

I builtnone from Uni-strut and a few 6" bolts frommlowes... total cost, 60.00... send me your number and I'll shoot you a few pics...517-990-2016


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

This is all you need, to do an endless loop recurve bowstring.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

A very simple jig i made years ago. I now have made a much better one, including tensioning, but this simple design should be enough to make some proper recurve strings.


----------



## troy_mclure (Sep 27, 2014)

thanks guys! had some $$ issues but now can afford strings and jig building.


----------

